# Pastrami?



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok I have one of these > http://www.charbroil.com/the-big-easy-tru-infrared/the-big-easy-smoker-roaster-and-grill-14101550.html








How do I go about turning a corned beef into pastrami using it?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but you should be able to set it for 250-275F, using the type of wood product that is recommended. As for the pastrami, are you starting with a plain brisket or one already corned? I'm making my first attempt at pastrami using a packaged corned beef brisket. I will soak it over night, changing the water several times to remove some of the salt. I'll pat it dry then rub it with a 50/50 mixture of fresh toasted, coarsely ground coriander and coarsely ground black pepper. I'll smoke it with pecan wood to an internal temperature of 170F and then steam it to 200F.


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2015)

In this sometimes mindless city I live in, any place you order a pastrami sandwich, they boil it in water with a heaping helping of mustard. As a result you get a mustard tasting sandwich with some tasteless meat. 

So how do you fix your pastrami sandwiches?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2015)

This is a tru infra red gas smoker with a wood chip/ smoker box  

I have a packaged corned beef that was on sale.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 16, 2015)

msmofet said:


> This is a tru infra red gas smoker with a wood chip/ smoker box
> 
> I have a packaged corned beef that was on sale.



Is the brisket whole or just the flat? I've seen methods that coat with mustard and then apply the rub, but I decided to K.I.S.S. on the first attempt and the simple rub sounded good.

I hope your smoker doesn't want you to soak the chips as that is some nasty smoke, very acrid.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Is the brisket whole or just the flat? I've seen methods that coat with mustard and then apply the rub, but I decided to K.I.S.S. on the first attempt and the simple rub sounded good.
> 
> I hope your smoker doesn't want you to soak the chips as that is some nasty smoke, very acrid.



Whole and you put dry chips in the box.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Mamofet!  Nice to see you again!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 18, 2015)

I had no idea that pastrami is just smoked corned beef?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I had no idea that pastrami is just smoked corned beef?



Pretty much, just a peppery spice rub, smoke and steamed to finish.


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2015)

The one I cooked today had a little packet of spices. I didn't care for it on the last one I cooked, so I tossed it and used two tablespoons of McComick Pickling Spice. So much better. I also added about three red pepper flakes to the water. Those are some powerful flakes. I still can feel the heat.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2015)

Addie said:


> The one I cooked today had a little packet of spices. I didn't care for it on the last one I cooked, so I tossed it and used two tablespoons of McComick Pickling Spice. So much better. I also added about three red pepper flakes to the water. Those are some powerful flakes. I still can feel the heat.



??????????? We're past the corned beef stage and on to the pastrami which minimally uses a heavy black pepper rub. Are you one the same page?


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> ??????????? We're past the corned beef stage and on to the pastrami which minimally uses a heavy black pepper rub. Are you one the same page?



Craig,  I don't even think I am in the same book some of the times.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 19, 2015)

Addie said:


> The one I cooked today had a little packet of spices. I didn't care for it on the last one I cooked, so I tossed it and used two tablespoons of McComick Pickling Spice. So much better. I also added about three red pepper flakes to the water. Those are some powerful flakes. I still can feel the heat.



You used 3 whole flakes?  You wild woman..  

We measure our crushed red pepper in pinches...


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> You used 3 whole flakes?  You wild woman..
> 
> We measure our crushed red pepper in pinches...



Food with heat really upsets my system. I used to eat Italian sausages with streaks of red pepper flakes in them. I would bake a whole pan of them. No more. Tummy is too sensitive to it. My wild days are gone, I am afraid.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 20, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> You used 3 whole flakes?  You wild woman..
> 
> We measure our crushed red pepper in pinches...



I just give mine a few shakes until it looks like what I want.  I used to give the jar one too many shakes much too often, so I've learned to start slow on most hot stuff.  The one I'm learning to use now is ghost pepper salt.  That stuff makes red pepper flakes seem pretty tame.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 20, 2015)

So, lets be real clear.
Do you boil the corned beef prior to turning into pastrami? Or does the uncooked corned beef go into the smoker?  I am going to guess you cook it first. 
The steps I guess is what I need.

Buy corned beef
cook as usual
turn it into pastrami by smoking it first them steaming it for how long?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 20, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> So, lets be real clear.
> Do you boil the corned beef prior to turning into pastrami? Or does the uncooked corned beef go into the smoker?  I am going to guess you cook it first.
> The steps I guess is what I need.
> 
> ...



No, you use the "cured" corned beef, soak and rinse several times, rub and smoke. I'm leaving the rubbed brisket overnight before smoking. Then it gets steamed.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2015)

My way is take a package of corned beef flat portion and soak it in fresh water for several days changing the water each day. On the day I cook it I remove from the water and dry it off. slather with yellow mustard and coat all sides with ground coriander seed and crushed peppercorns. I put in the smoker at 250* and cook to an internal temp of 170*. I let it cool and slice on an electric meat slicer deli style. Now I don't have a smoker like the OP's but if it produces heat and smoke, it should be easy enough making pastrami.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay. Got it now. Thanks to both of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> You used 3 whole flakes? You wild woman..
> 
> We measure our crushed red pepper in pinches...


 


RPCookin said:


> I just give mine a few shakes until it looks like what I want. I used to give the jar one too many shakes much too often, so I've learned to start slow on most hot stuff. The one I'm learning to use now is ghost pepper salt. That stuff makes red pepper flakes seem pretty tame.


 

I put my crushed red pepper flakes in a grinder. That way there isn't any hot spots just a nice sprinkling of heat all over.

I use ground ghost pepper by the PINCH in my chili. That stuff is hot!
I have never seen ghost pepper salt but will look for it because it sounds wonderful.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> My way is take a package of corned beef flat portion and soak it in fresh water for several days changing the water each day. On the day I cook it I remove from the water and dry it off. slather with yellow mustard and coat all sides with ground coriander seed and crushed peppercorns. I put in the smoker at 250* and cook to an internal temp of 170*. I let it cool and slice on an electric meat slicer deli style. Now I don't have a smoker like the OP's but if it produces heat and smoke, it should be easy enough making pastrami.


 

YUM!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2015)

That looks REALLY good, Paymaster!   Just curious, what kind of bread is that?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> That looks REALLY good, Paymaster!  Just curious, what kind of bread is that?


 Looks like marbled pumpernickel.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Looks like marbled pumpernickel.



Marbled Rye.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 22, 2015)

Just put my pastrami on the Egg.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 22, 2015)

msmofet said:


> I put my crushed red pepper flakes in a grinder. That way there isn't any hot spots just a nice sprinkling of heat all over.
> 
> I use ground ghost pepper by the PINCH in my chili. That stuff is hot!
> I have never seen ghost pepper salt but will look for it because it sounds wonderful.



Ghost pepper salt seems to have become popular, at least here in Colorado.  We bought an 8 piece sampler of hot seasonings from Savory Spice Shop and there was a 2.5 oz bottle of it in that, then for Christmas my brother-in-law and his wife gave us a 3.5 oz bottle of it from High Plains Spice Shop, as well as a bottle of habeñero salt, so we are set for heat for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 22, 2015)

msmofet said:


> I put my crushed red pepper flakes in a grinder. That way there isn't any hot spots just a nice sprinkling of heat all over.



We like the hot spots and rarely add pepper flakes while cooking.
I like to add some when its done so you get a pop now and again.
Of course some dishes need it added in the beginning. We like it this way to.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Marbled Rye.


 
Thank you, PM.  The bread looks delicious.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2015)

I love pastrami, Montreal smoked meat, corned beef. I just can't eat them very often--I end up having to drink jugs of water because of the salt.


----------



## TomMane (Mar 25, 2015)

*easy but it takles practise.*



msmofet said:


> Ok I have one of these > http://www.charbroil.com/the-big-easy-tru-infrared/the-big-easy-smoker-roaster-and-grill-14101550.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of those gadgets that can take a bit of practice, fortunatley i had to use one of these in my first chef role, Kudos delivered which while a good, no actually the best catering company in the UK - and one that liked to have their gadgets likes this didnt like to bother train you on them so after weeks of trial and erros its quite easy. make sure the lid is not totally sealed, that allows better air circulation. thats they only tip you need.


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to DC Tom-Mane. This is a fun place for foodies. Lots of information flowing about, Some heavy discussions, but mostly light. So sit back and enjoy yourself.


----------

